# Hobbies Victory Fretsaw Info?



## powertools (1 Jun 2013)

Having purchased the above saw yesterday I have spent some time on it today and after a few adjustments all seems ok.
I have tried to find info on this saw but although there is plenty on the Hobbies Little Gem I can find nothing on the Victory can anybody help with the history of this machine?


----------



## AndyT (1 Jun 2013)

I think Andy Toolsntat will be your man for this one - I just wanted to say that it does seem to work rather well!


----------



## powertools (1 Jun 2013)

Many thanks for the reply.
It does work very well and I hope it will be even better after I have striped it down and lubricated all the moving parts.
I have to say that I was a bit concerned when the OH said that the dogs needed a long walk and it was my turn to do it having spent some time playing with the saw my legs are very tired.


----------



## toolsntat (3 Jun 2013)

I'll have a look at the book :wink: 

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/books-$4-d ... bies-story

Nice saw 8)

Andy


----------



## powertools (3 Jun 2013)

toolsntat":ex7wf6ny said:


> I'll have a look at the book :wink:
> 
> http://www.alwayshobbies.com/books-$4-d ... bies-story
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply.
If you own the book I wonder if you see if this saw is mentioned. If it is I will buy a copy next time I do an order with Hobbies.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## toolsntat (4 Jun 2013)

Not much of a mention but it is listed/pictured on page 68 as one of four machines from the 1920's :wink: 

This book is a great insight into the trials and tribulations of how it was to run the company over many years 
Well worth the small cost in my opinion =D>

Andy


----------



## powertools (4 Jun 2013)

Thanks for that, on your recommendation I will buy the book as I think I have also become the proud owner of a Little Gem.


----------



## toolsntat (4 Jun 2013)

You do realise your on a road to be cordless Powertools ? :lol: 
Treadle lathe next :roll: :wink: 
companion-treadle-lathe-wanted-fret-saw-t39371.html

Andy


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2013)

Wow - that's really heavily built, especially the pivot supports at the rear.






Here's the model above the Gem - the A1







Still nowhere near the sheer cast-iron-age of the Victory.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2013)

I have a Tyzack catalogue #679, undated but estimated (from the dates of launch and cancellation of the tools in it) to around 1939.

It lists the Hobbies A1 at 50/- and the "Combined Treadle or Power Fretsaw", which is most definitely your "Victory" at £12-10-0

Allowing for inflation via http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/bill ... -1900.html

that's £700!!

Selected Details (to confirm ID) table is 15 1/4" x 11 1/4", throat 26 1/2", tool tray 19 x 12, weight of machine 112 Lb.

BugBear


----------



## powertools (6 Jun 2013)

toolsntat":1curip3j said:


> You do realise your on a road to be cordless Powertools ? :lol:
> Treadle lathe next :roll: :wink:
> companion-treadle-lathe-wanted-fret-saw-t39371.html
> 
> Andy




I think that mindless power tools is a better description.
When I purchased the saw I had no idea that it was the sort of thing that other people had an interest in until I tried to research about it.
I have an interest in all things mechanical and after following your link I see that you also have an interest in Mammod steam models.
I thought that I was the only one who collected them I have the Van, Car, Bus, Lorry, Road Roller, Fire engine, 3 Locos and 10 carridges, and showmans engine on display in the house and around 15 stationary engines in boxes in the loft.
I won't even go into talking about the Meccano, Dinky toys, Hornby trains, Primus stoves and blow lamps that I have that I thought I was the only one with an interest in.
The pictures are of some of the models on the high shelf in my office.
I am now on the look out for a Hobbies lathe as you knew I would be.


----------



## powertools (6 Jun 2013)

bugbear":1pl55283 said:


> I have a Tyzack catalogue #679, undated but estimated (from the dates of launch and cancellation of the tools in it) to around 1939.
> 
> It lists the Hobbies A1 at 50/- and the "Combined Treadle or Power Fretsaw", which is most definitely your "Victory" at £12-10-0
> 
> ...




Thanks for taking the time to reply with that information.
Yesterday the chap I purchased the saw from emailed me 2 pages from an old catalogue that I think may well be the same as yours.
That is my machine but without the extra shaft.
I notice Hobbies also did a circular saw and lathe with fret saw and circular saw attachment guess what I am on the look out for now.
I am very envious of that A1 Fret saw.


----------



## toolsntat (7 Jun 2013)

powertools":1ixxndc1 said:


> I thought that I was the only one who collected them I have the Van, Car, Bus, Lorry, Road Roller, Fire engine, 3 Locos and 10 carridges, and showmans engine on display in the house and around 15 stationary engines in boxes in the loft.




http://modelsteam.myfreeforum.org/index.php 8) :wink: 

The lathe is well worth the time spent hunting it down   

Andy


----------



## martinka (7 Jun 2013)

powertools":bjejmy7f said:


> ... and blow lamps that I have that I thought I was the only one with an interest in.



I was down in St Albans - from West Yorks - last weekend and we went to a steam rally while we were there. There was a chap showing a collection of blow lamps, and one of them was ginormous! It must have stood about 18" high and the can about 8" or 9" diameter. Difficult to say now how many he had but I'd guess about 25 of them. I was quite green with envy at seeing all that brass.

Martin


----------



## bugbear (7 Jun 2013)

martinka":3mzyd9b7 said:


> powertools":3mzyd9b7 said:
> 
> 
> > ... and blow lamps that I have that I thought I was the only one with an interest in.
> ...



Probably a paraffin furnace, for melting tar or lead.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (7 Jun 2013)

bugbear":2o11dqt9 said:


> Probably a paraffin furnace, for melting tar or lead.
> 
> BugBear



I'd never heard of one of them, so I looked it up in a handy 1935 Buck and Hickman. Scary stuff!


----------



## martinka (8 Jun 2013)

The one I saw was similar to the one on the left of the table in this photo, although I think it was even bigger. On the other hand, there's always the chance it was that very one that I saw. :mrgreen: 

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/pwj/blowlamps.html


----------



## Harbo (8 Jun 2013)

I went on a Tour of the Twyford Waterworks a few weeks ago.
They used to use a system of generating gas from petrol for lighting etc.
Seems it was quite common in rural areas but scary stuff!

Rod


----------

